# Kaufberatung: AV-Receiver / Surround-System



## Hektik (14. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hatte vor kurzem hier schoneinmal um Hilfe gefragt, es ging um sogenannte AV-Receiver. Ich habe nun die Zeit gehabt, mich ein wenig umzuschauen, aber irgendwie verschließt sich der Fachjargon vor meinem Verständnis.

Könnt ihr mir ein wenig Kaufberatung leisten?

Ich möchte ein Surround-System (5.1 oder 7.1 - was ist Standard oder optimal? ) haben, dass ich an mein Heimkino anschließen kann. Am liebsten hätte ich das in einem Kombigerät mit 3 oder 4 HDMI Eingängen. Gibts sowas überhaupt? Und bekomm ich sowas schon für ~300€?

Ich habe jetzt nen 40" Samsung LCD, SAT-Receiver, Blurey-Player und ne XBOX360 (Alles über HDMI). Ein Freund von mir hat Surroundsound und das klingt mit DVDs (haben Pearl Harbour gesehen) schon echt fett 

PS: Ich hoffe, ich bin mit meinem Thema hier halbwegs richtig, wenn nicht, verschiebt meinen Thread doch bitte dorthin, wo er besser aufgehoben ist.


----------



## chmee (15. April 2009)

Wie es scheint, legst Du darauf wert, dass Du mit dem Receiver kombiniert Video/Ton umschalten kannst.. Eben A/V..
Receiver mit mehr als 2xHDMI sind doch n Batzen teurer..

Grundsätzlich würde ich erstmal folgende Behauptungen aufstellen:

1. 100Watt/Sinus pro Kanal reichen absolut für Zuhause aus.
2. 5.1 oder 7.1 ist Geschmackssache. Mit 5.1 klingt es schon sehr fein.
3. Bitte bei der Boxenkombination nicht sparen.

Wie wäre es zB mit dem *Pioneer VSX-518* (ich find den in Deutschland nicht  ) Als nächstes finde ich den Pioneer VSX-LX51, für knapp 1000 Euro. Onkyo hat noch irgend ein Gerät mit mehr als 2xHDMI in Petto. Bei 2xHDMI und 1xYUV-Anschluß sähe die Welt schon besser aus, zB VSX-918 (etwa 400Euro).

Ich reite auf Pioneer rum, weil ich selbst einen besitze (511, und ich find ihn gut). Die Verstärker gehören zu den Wenigen, die auf allen Kanälen die gleiche Ausgangsleistung bieten..

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (16. April 2009)

Von Panasonic gibt es sehr gute Geräte, in Deiner Preisklasse vielleicht dieser hier.

Bei Panasonic bin ich in allen Belangen von der Qualität und Langzeit-Haltbarkeit wirklich überzeugt, die sind in allen Belangen Premiumhersteller.

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## chmee (16. April 2009)

@ronaldh:
Kein HDMI, lediglich FBAS und 1 YUV-Ein/Ausgang. Das passt nicht mit den Vorstellungen der TO zusammen.

p.s.: Verschiebe den Thread in den Videotechnik-Bereich, da passt er wirklich besser hin 

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (16. April 2009)

Oakee doakee, dieser hier hat HDMI! Sorry, da hatte ich den falschen genommen...

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## chmee (16. April 2009)

Hat auch "nur" 2 HDMI-Anschlüsse ( TO hat 3 Geräte ) 

Google spuckt noch folgende Geräte aus:

Yamaha RX-V 663 - 2xHDMI - 460 Euro
Onkyo 606 - 3xHDMI - 420 Euro
Denon AVR 1509 - 2xHDMI - 300 Euro
Sony STR-DH700 - 3xHDMI - 300 Euro
und viele mehr..

mfg chmee


----------

